# Best bang for the buck?



## SailorJ (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello all!

I'm looking to get buy the cheapest knife that will still perform well with reasonable aesthetics. I hardly know where to start. I'd like to keep this knife under $50 since I will primarily be using it to learn sharpening techniques (up till now I have only honed razors and my fishing knives). I'll just try using a format I have seen in other posts to give as much info as possible.

So.... I used to live in a house with the single most amazing kitchen knife I've ever seen.

It was so sharp it could slice through still warm fresh bread.

Since I moved out of that house I've been craving something even half as good, but my efforts to find one like it have all failed dismally.

It was maybe 50 years old, and had no markings on blade, tang or handle. It was definitely not stainless steel and showing signs of its age, with lots of black marks and the like.

It kept an edge for quite a while, and would come up a treat after a quick run over a sharpening rod.




LOCATION
What country are you in? US



KNIFE TYPE
What type of knife are you interested in? I need a general purpose chef's knife.

Are you right or left handed? Right

Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle? Japanese

What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)? Maybe something like an 8" blade...? I am open to suggestions, but something around that length seems the most versatile.

Do you require a stainless knife? No. 

What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife? I am not really sure. I see a lot that looks like it might be good for around 40-$50 


KNIFE USE
Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment? Home/domestic kitchen exclusively.

What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for (e.g., slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, slicing meats, cutting down poultry, breaking poultry bones, filleting fish, trimming meats, etc.)? Probably about 80% will be slicing and chopping vegies, 15% slicing meats, 5% all other things that happen in a kitchen.

What knife, if any, are you replacing? An old high carbon steel kitchen knife.

Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use? Hammer grip.

What cutting motions do you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for types of cutting motions and identify the two or three most common cutting motions, in order of most used to least used.) Mostly slicing. 

What improvements do you want from your current knife? $6 kitchen knife from costco...

Better aesthetics? I prefer the Japanese style blades something two toned where the bevel is clearly differed from the meat of the blade. But aesthetics are not a deal breaker by any means.

Comfort? Secondary

Ease of Use? More concerned with the honing

Edge Retention? Edge retention would be nice, but I would mainly like something easy to sharpen and touch up as this is what I hope to practice before getting a nicer blade.



KNIFE MAINTENANCE
Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? Bamboo

Do you sharpen your own knives? Yes



Any suggestions are appreciated

Thanks!!!


----------



## Charon (Dec 15, 2014)

That price point is really low. What knives did you see for 50$?
I would try

- metalmasterjp on ebay for a tojiro kurouchi white#2 santoku or small gyuto for around 50$ plus shipping. 
- bluewayjapan on ebay for a tadafusa nashiji blue#2 santoku for around 65$ plus shipping. ( this is clad in stainless if I'm not mistaken) 

I haven't tried these knives personally but I've read they are decent. 
They will probability be a little thick behind the edge and with poor fit and finish but will be fun/easy to sharpen since they are carbon.


----------



## Bobblybook (Dec 15, 2014)

I don't think you will find many good full-sized knives for that price. Those two Charon mentioned are probably the best you would find. Since you're in CA, go talk to Jon at JKI, he has a 165mm Zakuri for $65 in blue #1 which I purchased recently.

Otherwise you'd probably have to spend around $100 for a cheap-but-good gyuto. Or possibly look into the B&S section? Could probably pick something up there for cheap... maybe not quite $50 but you never know.


----------



## mikemac (Dec 15, 2014)

[IMHO] Here's the problem with your criteria....the knives "we" might sell for $50 end up being given away to friends/family /coworkers...so usually no good options on the BST forum. The knives "we" might buy new at your price point are made with the lowest quality materials, manufacturing process and fit & finish.
Two possible solutions though - in your price range look for a Chinese Clever, something like a CCK 1303 or a Dexter Russell Connoisseur, but you will want to try to avoid the $15 versions of cleavers you'll come across. Second choice is to take your budget up to $100 +/- and look at something like a Carbonext 210 (8") gyuto. No matter what, welcome...


----------



## chinacats (Dec 15, 2014)

Tojiro kurouchi can be total crap; hard to learn to sharpen a wavy edge.

Best advice has already been given--go see Jon at Japanese Knife Imports or just go for a CCK or the like. For a gyuto, you'd be better off throwing the fifty out the window :justkidding: or up the budget to 100 and we can give you some decent options. 

The Zakuri mentioned is a very nice knife but at only 165mm or so you won't but cutting any loaves of fresh bread.


----------



## CoqaVin (Dec 15, 2014)

agreed on Tojiro Kurouichi, it can get sharp, don't get me wrong, but have heard some terrible F&F (fit and finish) issues as well as reactivity, don't have to go that HIGH, for the likes of a Fujiwara FKM or Tojiro DP


----------



## daveb (Dec 15, 2014)

Like so many things, "you can get it good OR you can get it cheap", applies to knives. Your budget is going to be a constraint to a good knife.

An approach I've not seen mentioned is to look on the bay for "vintage carbon". With a little shopping an 8 inch Forgecraft Chef (or other quality vintage) will set you back 20 to 30 bucks. The handle may be a little wonky but check the blade for excessive corrosion. Good knife for learning sharpening on as carbon sharpens relatively easily (and it's soft enough it will need some love frequently).


----------



## Charon (Dec 15, 2014)

CoqaVin said:


> agreed on Tojiro Kurouichi, it can get sharp, don't get me wrong, but have heard some terrible F&F (fit and finish) issues as well as reactivity, don't have to go that HIGH, for the likes of a Fujiwara FKM or Tojiro DP



Great info guys. I did not know Tojiro kurouchi is that bad. Sorry for the misinformation.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 15, 2014)

Charon said:


> Great info guys. I did not know Tojiro kurouchi is that bad. Sorry for the misinformation.



Some may be fine, but the 2 examples I've seen (I own a petty that gets use as a steak knife) have been horrible. It's a roll against loaded dice.

Dave B's advice makes the most sense.

Most importantly, Welcome!


----------



## CoqaVin (Dec 15, 2014)

some things you can cheap out on, and knives are one thing chose not to, of course it's always a good idea to find the best deal, but Dave's suggestion is good, forgies are a good find, if you can find one


----------



## KitchenCommander (Dec 15, 2014)

daveb said:


> An approach I've not seen mentioned is to look on the bay for "vintage carbon". With a little shopping an 8 inch Forgecraft Chef (or other quality vintage) will set you back 20 to 30 bucks. The handle may be a little wonky but check the blade for excessive corrosion. Good knife for learning sharpening on as carbon sharpens relatively easily (and it's soft enough it will need some love frequently).



This is good advice. You can look to Ebay for a carbon western style chef knife and learn to sharpen on that. $20-30 is correct for a decent vintage chef knife that will be fun to use. You can even grab an old Cutco French chef knife for $30 or less. Not a bad knife at that price. Old Hickory 8" chef knives are uncommon, but are a good starter.

Until you can up your budget a little, I would go this route and then start saving for a quality Japanese chef knife when you get the hang of things. That's actually what I'm doing right now.


----------



## CoqaVin (Dec 15, 2014)

Very well said KitchenCommander, there are a lot of vintage knives on the bay, Sabatier is another good one as well, to learn on


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Dec 15, 2014)

For a gyuto in that price range i would buy this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tramontina-...11547947238?pt=AU_Cutlery&hash=item19f8c698e6
Be advised that this knife's stainless steel hardness is around mid 50's.
Good luck in your quest!


----------



## Castalia (Dec 15, 2014)

I agree with the advice to look for an old carbon steel knife, but another option that will do better than your $6 costco knife is a $35-40 Victorninox Forschner 8 inch Chefs knife. It's a decent knife to get you through everyday home kitchen tasks that fits your budget.

Hope you have a good time learning about high quality knives on this forum and perhaps you will consider raising your budget!:wink:


----------



## larrybard (Dec 15, 2014)

You say you currently sharpen your own knives. With what?


----------



## gic (Dec 15, 2014)

If you are looking for chefs knives to use out of box, go to costco and buy the tramontino pro 8, 10" chef combo, sort of a victorinox clone, for $14 - they are an insanely good buy.. = $7 a knife for perfectly useable kitchen knives, reasonable grind etc. Or, online they will sell you a whole "kit"including a cutting board for about $60:

http://www.costco.com/Tramontina-Pr...Sets-%26-Cutting-Board.product.100143788.html

If you want to learn sharpening, while a used forgie or other old dirty carbon is great, we have driven the price up alas. 

To practice on, I've become quite fond of those insanely cheap Korean rustic knives, they form a burr very easily and they come so unfinished you have to do everything from clean the edge of knicks via "breadboarding" to sharpen them. AT $8, what do you have to lose? When you are done sharpening they make a really good, crappy use on anything, knife :- )

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HwaSeong-Ca...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item4d1dab2e7e


----------



## SailorJ (Dec 15, 2014)

Oops! Just realized I hadn't blanked out all the information from the post that I copied. 

Thank you for all the information! I appreciate it, I realize the knife won't be that great, but I figure anything nice will be destroyed in the learning process.


----------



## SailorJ (Dec 15, 2014)

larrybard said:


> You say you currently sharpen your own knives. With what?



I currently have a collection of stones used on razors and utility knives, Synthetic water stones DC8/1k/4k/8k/12k as well as a Coticule and Thuringian hones.


----------



## SailorJ (Dec 15, 2014)

chinacats said:


> Tojiro kurouchi can be total crap; hard to learn to sharpen a wavy edge.
> 
> Best advice has already been given--go see Jon at Japanese Knife Imports or just go for a CCK or the like. For a gyuto, you'd be better off throwing the fifty out the window :justkidding: or up the budget to 100 and we can give you some decent options.
> 
> The Zakuri mentioned is a very nice knife but at only 165mm or so you won't but cutting any loaves of fresh bread.



Thank you! That bit about bread was an artifact I accidentally left on in the copy paste. But point well taken.


----------



## SailorJ (Dec 15, 2014)

Thank you!

I have every intention of shelling out more money for a quality knife once I am confident that I can care for it properly. Also xmas budget has already been met with my other hobbies, of which I have too many.

Cheers,

Julian


----------



## toddnmd (Dec 15, 2014)

Gic (or anyone else) , have any idea about the steel composition of those Korean knives? Hrc?



gic said:


> If you are looking for chefs knives to use out of box, go to costco and buy the tramontino pro 8, 10" chef combo, sort of a victorinox clone, for $14 - they are an insanely good buy.. = $7 a knife for perfectly useable kitchen knives, reasonable grind etc. Or, online they will sell you a whole "kit"including a cutting board for about $60:
> 
> http://www.costco.com/Tramontina-Pr...Sets-%26-Cutting-Board.product.100143788.html
> 
> ...


----------



## SailorJ (Dec 15, 2014)

Found this on the bay. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-Su...05&prg=11353&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=231108692655&rt=nc

I'm doing a search now to check up on the meaning/qualities of Hagane steel.


----------



## Lizzardborn (Dec 15, 2014)

SailorJ said:


> Found this on the bay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-Su...05&prg=11353&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=231108692655&rt=nc
> 
> I'm doing a search now to check up on the meaning/qualities of Hagane steel.



Hagane means steel in japanese. And it looks suspiciously like deba.


----------



## SailorJ (Dec 15, 2014)

Lizzardborn said:


> Hagane means steel in japanese. And it looks suspiciously like deba.



Is that good or bad? I'm assuming bad


----------



## CoqaVin (Dec 15, 2014)

i don't know if he is saying that is good or bad, just that it looks like a deba (a specialized Japanese knife for breaking down fish), and they are known to be VERY THICK knives that's all


----------



## chefcomesback (Dec 15, 2014)

Lizzardborn said:


> Hagane means steel in japanese. And it looks suspiciously like deba.



Hagane means core steel


----------



## SailorJ (Dec 15, 2014)

perhaps this would be a good candidate as an old carbon forged blade. Ecko any good?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RAZOR-SHARP...412?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item54159be24c


----------



## CoqaVin (Dec 15, 2014)

I don't know much about vintage knives, but I know enough, that knife looks eerily similar to a forgecraft


----------



## daveb (Dec 15, 2014)

Looks good but a little pricey. I've read here that the seller (Ralph) usually sells good stuff but he's proud of it. 

A few makers from that time period look like Forgies. Or maybe Forgies look like them. Don't know Echo but some of esteemed scholars will.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 16, 2014)

A Gyuto might be best as all around. Since you have stones already why not get a good knife? Buying second hand or cheap knives you can find some good buys, however if you don't really know what you are looking at, could end up with some real dogs that don't cut well at all.

If you want to step up be willing to pay more. At 100.00 some good choices. !50.00 you can actually get some very nice blades that cut well.


----------



## Mr.Wizard (Dec 16, 2014)

mikemac said:


> Two possible solutions though - in your price range look for a Chinese Clever, something like a CCK 1303 or a Dexter Russell Connoisseur, but you will want to try to avoid the $15 versions of cleavers you'll come across. Second choice is to take your budget up to $100 +/- and look at something like a Carbonext 210 (8") gyuto. No matter what, welcome...



Why avoid the cheap Chinese cleavers? I got one from Wok Shop for $17 shipped and it's been fun. Sure the grind is wavy but that's true with a lot of non-machine knives. It was reasonably thin, easy to sharpen, and took a nice edge. I think one could do a lot worse.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...r-I-can-order?highlight=cheap+chinese+cleaver


----------



## Jordanp (Dec 16, 2014)

Why not just get a tojiro as they are pretty close to your budget http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000UAPQGS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 or http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000UAPQEA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## gic (Dec 16, 2014)

I would truly love to know, they claim to be made out of old railroad carbon steel, if so that would be 58-62 HRC depending on the heat treatment I suspect...

All I know is they form a big burr ridiculously easy


----------



## mikemac (Dec 17, 2014)

Mr.Wizard said:


> Why avoid the cheap Chinese cleavers? I got one from Wok Shop for $17 shipped .....



IMHO, there's too much inconsistency in the sub $20 (even sub $50) pricepoint, The CCK or DR hit the pricepoint, get the job done and could be a lifetime purchase, Santa Cruz is not San Francisco, and spending $40 in gas, and several hours round trip to potentially get something that may or may not be a good fit sounds like a bad idea. 
BTW - to the original poster - a CCK Duck Slicer may be an interesting alternative - never used one but might be a good alternative


----------



## daddy yo yo (Dec 17, 2014)

Get yourself a Tojiro DP which you can get a little over 50 bucks on sale. Those are decent knives and you should definitely stretch your budget and buy smth decent. Zakuri could be an option too, but those are also slightly above your budget.


----------



## gic (Dec 17, 2014)

cutlery and more is having a 20% off sale today, so the 210 is $56 -)


----------



## daddy yo yo (Dec 17, 2014)

That is where I got one for a colleague of mine.


----------



## macka17 (Dec 18, 2014)

daddy yo yo said:


> Get yourself a Tojiro DP which you can get a little over 50 bucks on sale. Those are decent knives and you should definitely stretch your budget and buy smth decent. Zakuri could be an option too, but those are also slightly above your budget.



================================

Hi 
I have a Tojiro 150 Petty and a 170 Santoku.


Basic knives hold a fine edge (almost wife proof.) and cheap.
Try Hocho Knives for them. That's where I get mine from. Normally 5/6 day del. But probably more this time of yr.


----------



## Mr.Wizard (Dec 18, 2014)

mikemac said:


> IMHO, there's too much inconsistency in the sub $20 (even sub $50) pricepoint, The CCK or DR hit the pricepoint, get the job done and could be a lifetime purchase, Santa Cruz is not San Francisco, and spending $40 in gas, and several hours round trip to potentially get something that may or may not be a good fit sounds like a bad idea.



I guess you missed this: I paid $17 _*shipped*_ -- it was delivered to my door two days after I ordered it. If you have more money than time then order something else, however the OP is looking for a budget option and this is a good one.


----------



## macka17 (Dec 18, 2014)

Mr.Wizard said:


> I guess you missed this: I paid $17 _*shipped*_ -- it was delivered to my door two days after I ordered it. If you have more money than time then order something else, however the OP is looking for a budget option and this is a good one.



Yes.
But there's budget. Then there's cheap. there's a difference.

Cheap are those Chinese etc items. both in price and quality.
They would NOT have decent steel in them

The likes of Tojiro and that Brazilian mfg (Mundial) would be the lowest i'd go for a knife I wanted to give and hold a good edge.
and still be good in 5/10 yrs time.
If you're happy with crap. SO be it.
but after handling and using mid range steels you wouldn't go back.

I've had mainly Wusthof with a few Mundial for over 50 yrs and been 100% happy. the individual knives last that long.
46+ the last 8in Chef.
And it had a hairline crack in spine from new. (I never worried about it.)
Took it to a knife shop to compare handling to another, and she said 
Hey. Send that back They (Wusthof) will replace it. 
YEA..... 
Well. I did. AND They did. without a word. Just a new Knife after 40 odd yrs of use. That's warranty...
and one of the reasons you go that way.

I have a Mundial 6in chef here.
Blade well worn down (softer steel) but still holds an edge and the wife loves the feel of it.
Along with my Tojiro 150 Petty.

These starter Japanese ones (Tojuro) are a step UP the ladder Steel wise (Core 10 laminates). and lower in price than Wusthof and Mundial.
They just have to be learnt all over again. Especially the sharpening.


----------



## Mr.Wizard (Dec 19, 2014)

macka17, I never claimed this cheap cleaver was a great knife, just a good bargain. It is not "crap" and you shouldn't presume that I have no experience with decent steel. The OP said "I will primarily be using it to learn sharpening techniques" and once again this is perfect for that. He wrote: "Edge retention would be nice, but I would mainly like something easy to sharpen and touch up as this is what I hope to practice before getting a nicer blade." The cleaver is very easy to sharpen and can take a keen edge at a reasonably low angle. It does not roll on the first use like certain soft stainless blades would so it is entirely usable to practice and test a variety of edge geometries. I stand by what I wrote: one could do a lot worse. I do not infer the intention to keep this knife for "5/10 yrs time" and I repeat that it's nice _not_ to expect a knife to last like that when you are using it for practice.


----------



## TurdMuffin (Dec 19, 2014)

For a chef knife under 50 a victorinox classic with the fibrox handle will probably do most home cooks pretty well, or the rosewood handled version can be had for right at 50


----------



## chinacats (Dec 19, 2014)

macka17 said:


> Yes.
> But there's budget. Then there's cheap. there's a difference.
> 
> Cheap are those Chinese etc items. both in price and quality.
> ...



Not sure if you've ever used a cheap carbon steel cleaver or not, but the steel is likely similar to what cck uses--also cheap steel but not so cheap knife. Both good to learn sharpening on if they fit your budget. Learning to hold an angle is a bit easier imo on a clever than a gyuto and you can sharpen every day for a year and still have a good nakiri left to enjoy. As to the comparison to a whustie or Henckels, is rather sharpen the cheap cleaver any day. That said, the cleaver could come with a wonky edge that may make it difficult for a beginner. 

After all this sidetracking I'm curious where the OP stands--let's see ?¿? I thought he wanted a stainless knife initially? As to the victorinox/forschner they're great knives for the money, but I personally don't care for the profile so much :laugh: Their boners and bread knives are truly great bang for the buck.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 19, 2014)

Too late to edit--sorry OP, I got confused as to stainless--you said you do not prefer stainless. 

Since you've not posted in a bit, what are you leaning toward?


----------



## daveb (Dec 19, 2014)

The OP responded to Do you require stainless? with a No. Primary purpose was to learn to sharpen. Price point less than 50. 

I still like used carbon for this set of requirements. Easy to sharpen, would allow user to readily see what stone was doing, user would have a real knife after some work. An inexpensive cleaver would also work well. I've had a wok shop cleaver for more than 20 years, it ain't pretty and I don't use it every day or even every week. Mine was about 10 bucks but that was back when 10 bucks was real money. 

The $50 stainless Vnox, Torijo etc are made to be wear resistant, a pretty strong correlation with hard to sharpen. Wusties would be particularly ill suited for these requirements. Mundal might be the worst knife ever, by any measure, and especially for this application.


----------



## BeerChef (Dec 19, 2014)

Having run through a handful of tojiro Shirogami santoku knives that have been really nice for the price point. I would recomend it as a jumping off point. Rather flat bevels and super easy to work with and achieve a great edge for a new user knife. As a means to learn how to sharpen and get the feeling of a burr and a clean new edge it's a solid intro in my book.


----------



## SailorJ (Dec 19, 2014)

I am overwhelmed by all of the great advice. Thank you so much, I will take this forward with me when my budget permits and likely buy something in the $200 range once I am comfortable with my sharpening skills (and that I won't mess up the aesthetics on a good blade). As it turns out I have no shortage of blades to practice on. I work at a restaurant here in santa cruz and many of my coworkers (of whom many are chefs) are taking me up on my offer to sharpen their blades.

And they have all been warned as to the fact that I am a novice trying to learn. It should prove interesting, hopefully there aren't too many that pass through my hands with poor steel quality. Though I'm sure it will all be informative.

Cheers - Julian


----------



## CoqaVin (Dec 19, 2014)

let me guess Sailor, Shuns?


----------



## SailorJ (Dec 19, 2014)

chinacats said:


> Too late to edit--sorry OP, I got confused as to stainless--you said you do not prefer stainless.
> 
> Since you've not posted in a bit, what are you leaning toward?



As I love to cook at home but will not be doing so all to often I will probably opt for a non stainless alloy. Plus I do not mind the extra maintenance and sharpening to properly care for a high carbon blade. The possibility of a sharper edge it worth more to me as is ease of sharpening.


----------



## SailorJ (Dec 19, 2014)

Based on the uses I will have for my knives it looks to me like Will be purchasing at least three knives in the near future. I prefer the look of damascus steel so I will keep my eye out for such, if possible I will purchase something from an craftsman rather than a big name brand. It will likely not be stainless.

As of right now I am keeping my eye out for a yanagi, santoku, and a pairing knife. I will do more research on them through the forum, as well as check the trade/buy/sell. I will likely spread the purchases out trying to stay around 150-$200+/- per knife


----------



## Castalia (Dec 19, 2014)

Looks like we convinced you to up that budget. Way to go KKF!:moonwalk:


----------



## SailorJ (Dec 19, 2014)

Castalia said:


> Looks like we convinced you to up that budget. Way to go KKF!:moonwalk:



Yep quite. I have a bit of experience with blades coming from the straight razor angle. While I have managed to be thrifty with a few of the deals I've gotten none have been so consistent as the ones that I knew were quality and in good shape from the start. So I guess it's patience over impulse before diving into the kitchen knife world :surrendar:


----------



## macka17 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi.

O/T a little.

Regarding sharpening.

Nowadays there's no need to "try" and get it right.

There are several little items. Tojiro do one. That you hold against the blade and it holds your 20/17/15deg angles for you.
Also. for a few more bucks there are machines? that you set up with stones /diamond plates that are fairly cheap. that also hold your angles for you.
That's the way to go nowadays.

I'm 70 odd. been hand sharpening all sorts of knives for 55ish yrs.
Strop on an old army 3 in leather strap with brass buckle.

This $114 with a coupla diamond plates is a no brainer. Great for my ceramics.
Why would anybody do anything but steeling freehand nowadays?
when around $17/18 will get you such an item. Correct angle without hassles EVERY time
and fits in your wallet of shirt pocket.


----------



## Bobblybook (Dec 20, 2014)

SailorJ said:


> Based on the uses I will have for my knives it looks to me like Will be purchasing at least three knives in the near future. I prefer the look of damascus steel so I will keep my eye out for such, if possible I will purchase something from an craftsman rather than a big name brand. It will likely not be stainless.
> 
> As of right now I am keeping my eye out for a yanagi, santoku, and a pairing knife. I will do more research on them through the forum, as well as check the trade/buy/sell. I will likely spread the purchases out trying to stay around 150-$200+/- per knife



You'll probably stumble upon these during your searches, but both Gesshin Uraku & Gonbei hammered damascus from JKI fit your criteria very well. Both have japanese octagonal handles, Uraku comes in either white #2 or stainless (gonbei damascus is only stainless). Gonbei hammered damascus has a damascus finish (obviously!), Uraku also have some petty and gyuto options in korouchi, if you're into that. Both are well within the budget of $150-200 per knife.


----------



## SailorJ (Dec 20, 2014)

macka17 said:


> Hi.
> 
> O/T a little.
> 
> ...




Very true, I am going to invest in a guide, but I suppose it's because I like the challenge. If I just wanted a sharp knife I have no doubt I could purchase a good quality blade and bring it to the gent that sharpens knives at the local farmers market, or have one of the dozens of chefs at my work sharpen them.


----------

